# microprocessors



## Anonymous (Jan 13, 2010)

Okay, i'm very new to all off this, and after spending about a week collecting microprocessors from cpus im trying to extract the cold to get golden dust.

please help me, there just piling up!  thanks a lot!


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 13, 2010)

Start by following the Guided Tour Link in my signature line below.

Also check out this post:

Modified Poor Man's AR

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 14, 2010)

THANKS A LOT STEVE! i did that with some help of my friends who introduced me to rifining and voila!! i tried to make a gold ring but it didnt work out like a wanted to  


BUT THANKS A LOT ANYWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

